# IBS and Endometriosis



## jswillard82 (Sep 13, 2017)

I am a 35 year old female and I was diagnosed with IBS three years ago and Endometriosis this year. About 12 years ago I started having sharp pains in my left side, my obgyn thought it was endometriosis, but I had laparoscopic surgery and it turned out to be my colon was inflamed. Fast forward to three years ago I started having pain again, going to the bathroom allot, feeling like I couldn't finish and bloated. It made my periods worse and vise versa. So I went to a GI doctor and he said I had IBS. He put me on Hyoscyamine. It seems to help when the pain starts. I am still having the pain in my left side, its a sharp stabbing pain maybe a 3 or 4 out of 10 on the pain scale. It usually comes and goes and only last maybe a minute at the most. I go to the bathroom allot! Maybe 4 or 5 times a day and half the time I feel like I didn't finish. I have noticed mucus from time to time. I have only noticed a spot or two of blood a couple times since I was diagnosed. I am bloated allot! I have gained weight also. I've never had a colonoscopy but I am thinking that is coming? But I have never had any other tests. Hoping to avoid the colonoscopy.


----------

